# Boston-Hyannis passenger rail service due by May



## CHamilton (Dec 7, 2012)

Boston-Hyannis passenger rail service due by May



> After a quarter-century’s absence, weekend passenger rail service from Boston to Cape Cod will begin on Memorial Day weekend and run through Labor Day.That was the word this week from Tom Cahir, administrator of the Cape Cod Regional Transit Authority, who has been working on restoring the rail connection since his first day at the RTA.
> 
> Cahir said he heard last week that Gov. Deval Patrick supports the service, which would include one departure from Boston to Hyannis on Friday nights and Saturday and Sunday mornings and return trips Saturday and Sunday evenings. There is a possibility of an early Monday morning train from Hyannis to Boston.
> 
> ...


----------



## jis (Dec 7, 2012)

This is great news indeed!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 7, 2012)

I hope it happens!


----------



## railiner (Dec 8, 2012)

Good news!

The last time I went to Hyannis was on the Amtrak Cape Codder from New York way back when.....


----------



## Anderson (Dec 8, 2012)

Does someone have a decent map I could look at to see where this would be going?

And it's great to see service getting restored in places like this.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice to see service going over there!


----------



## jphjaxfl (Dec 21, 2012)

Look at an official guide from the early 1960s or a New Haven timetable from the same era for a good map.


----------



## Rail Freak (Dec 21, 2012)

Just left a message with a buddy who lives in Sandwich & told him he may see me every weekend if it were to happen, I bet his wife is lovin that thought!!!!!! :giggle:


----------



## afigg (Dec 21, 2012)

Anderson said:


> Does someone have a decent map I could look at to see where this would be going?
> 
> And it's great to see service getting restored in places like this.


To follow up, Google Earth (desktop PC version anyway) has the option to turn on an overlay layer for rail lines under More -> Transportation --> Rail. Highlights the tracks through the Cape to Hyannis. Find the Middleboro / Lakeville, MA station and follow the route through Wareham, across the canal, to Sandwich, East Sandwich, Barnstable, and ending in Hyannis.


----------



## CHamilton (Jan 7, 2013)

The new train is not to Nantucket.

The news says Hyannis -- see, lookit!

So it goes to Cape Cod.

Foamers say, well bigod --

It's a train, heaven sakes, so I tookit!


----------



## CHamilton (Feb 27, 2013)

Via Facebook:

"Welcome aboard!! Here's some more info on the CapeFLYER. The website should be up late next week! 

Don't forget to share for a chance to win tickets.Welcome aboard!! Here's some more info on the CapeFLYER. The website should be up late next week!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 28, 2013)

What equipment will they use?


----------



## jis (Feb 28, 2013)

MBTA


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 1, 2013)

That works for the short run.


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 4, 2013)

From Facebook:



> CapeFLYER
> 
> We are working closely with Hy-Line Cruises to create direct connections to their boats! These connections will be posted on the website within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## CHamilton (Apr 2, 2013)

The CapeFlyer website is now posted.


----------

